# Scooter and Skipper found a new swimming pool!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Today my cheeky little birdies decided Autumn's water dish was a brand new "swimming pool" just for them!

(Sorry the pictures are somewhat blurry -- 
I didn't have the right camera handy. )


I'm going in now - it was MY idea!


Wheeee this is Fun!


It's my turn


Hey you - on the patio! A little privacy please?


Whadda ya say, Skip? Wanna do it again?


I just LOVE our new swimming pool


OK, OK I'm getting out now


Shake, shake, shake, Shake your Booty!


Let's dry off and go get a snack!


The boys had lots of fun and hope you enjoyed their pictures.

Thanks for looking!

Sunny was quite put-out that his picture wasn't included. 
He said just because he wasn't allowed in the "new pool" doesn't mean that he doesn't know how to swim -- 
just that he's deprived of the experiences Skipper and Scooter get to enjoy.

Here is Sunny in his bath yesterday:

:wave:​*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my Deb, I'm telling you that you have 2 of the most precious budgie boys ever..look at their fluffy bums , love the pics and great captions!!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, my!! I don't think I've ever seen your little guys.. They are gorgeous! Fun pix.. thanks for sharing them.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, these pics are gorgeous. Thanks for brightening up my morning.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kwatson said:



Oh my Deb, I'm telling you that you have 2 of the most precious budgie boys ever..look at their fluffy bums , love the pics and great captions!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim!



jrook said:



Oh, my!! I don't think I've ever seen your little guys.. They are gorgeous! Fun pix.. thanks for sharing them.

Click to expand...

  Judy, You've seen Skipper in his "adventures" each week, haven't you? Scooter's picture was in the last couple weeks adventures as well. 
They are both also featured in the Caption Contest pictures. Oh! I bet you've just never seen them in a "natural setting". 



milipidi said:



Aww, these pics are gorgeous. Thanks for brightening up my morning. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Li! It was fun watching them -- they both knew that bowl isn't where they normally have baths!! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw ,they are adorable *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bathing budgies are the best! I love that second pic of Scooter taking the plunge while big brother Skipper is closely watching him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



Aw ,they are adorable 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee. 



aluz said:



Bathing budgies are the best! I love that second pic of Scooter taking the plunge while big brother Skipper is closely watching him. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana

Sunny was quite put-out that his picture wasn't included. He said just because he wasn't allowed in the "new pool" doesn't mean that he doesn't know how to swim -- just that he's deprived of the experiences Skipper and Scooter get to enjoy.

Here is Sunny in his bath yesterday:
​*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww - How cute is That! Those 2 brothers are So nice about sharing their tub - Clean and fluffy they are! And I guess Sunny is bathing in the Proper Normal tub - what a good boy!*


----------



## Sorceress (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Skipper and Scotter are so adorable sharing a bath together. This is so cute. I love watching Indi having a bath. Thanks for sharing Deb.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Aww - How cute is That! Those 2 brothers are So nice about sharing their tub - Clean and fluffy they are! And I guess Sunny is bathing in the Proper Normal tub - what a good boy!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie! 



Sorceress said:



Oh my goodness, they are adorable!

Click to expand...

Thank you.



LynandIndigo said:



Awww Skipper and Scotter are so adorable sharing a bath together. This is so cute. I love watching Indi having a bath. Thanks for sharing Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

awwwwww birdies all wet, soooo cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



awwwwww birdies all wet, soooo cute

Click to expand...

Thanks, Heidi*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*That is too precious Deb!! :laughing:

How was the bowl been there since they noticed it? Silly little beans! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome photos Deb....don't get much cuter than that...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


CuteLittleBirdies said:



That is too precious Deb!! :laughing:

How long has the bowl been there before they noticed it? Silly little beans! 

Click to expand...

Lindsey, the bowl has been there every single day. Skip and Scooter have actually had a drink from the bowl a time or two but today Scooter was like -- "Hey, Skipper - Look a swimming pool! I'm jumping in, RIGHT NOW!"

It was really funny watching them. I grabbed the closest camera because I wasn't sure how long they'd play in the dish. Wish I'd had the better camera close by so the pictures were better focused. :laughing:



jonah said:



Awesome photos Deb....don't get much cuter than that...

Click to expand...

Thanks, Randy! *


----------

